# White Plains April 19th



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Is anybody vending this show? I'd like to see what's going to be there.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Perryman Dart Frogs will be there and I'm sure there will be plenty of others with Frogs as well


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

JMims said:


> Is anybody vending this show? I'd like to see what's going to be there.


Will be there with Tinct man Herps. Will have a nice selection of common and hard to find frogs


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sooo... shameless plug, but I can bring this to the show if anyone wants it.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...s/230722-fs-ft-20-long-29-gal-wood-stand.html


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I think Tim heath will be there with a assortment of frogs


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Vivariums In The Mist will be there with several planted established vivariums, ready for frogs.
We will have several sizes including a 20 gallon long Sherman Conversion. We should also have some nice plants available including Marcgravia cuttings.

Custom Vivarium and Terrarium Displays and Supplies

https://www.facebook.com/VivariumsInTheMist?fref=photo


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I will be there as well with a variety of CB Ranitomeya and Pumilio


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be there with Black Jungle.
I will have a couple of tanks that fit on a 3 foot bakers rack along with some MistKing nozzles, drains and assorted fittings.
I also have a few 40 gallon breeders that I can convert to verts or horizontal tanks if anyone is interested.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anyone have a male intermedius available they could bring?


----------



## Rana Verde Eco Systems (Jan 22, 2015)

Rana Verde will be vending this expo. Below is what we will be bringing.

****FROGS****
O. pumilio
‘Black Jeans’
-	Probable Pairs - $300
-	Adult Trio - $425
-	Froglets - $150
‘Almirante’
-	Probable Pairs - $225
-	Froglets - $75 

R. imitator 
‘Varadero’ 
- Sub Adult - $50
-	Froglet - $40
‘Intermedius’
- 0.1.1 Adults (proven female) - $200

R. flavovittata
- Subadult - $100

R. amazonica 
‘Iquitos’
–	Adults - $75 or 5 for $350
‘Arena Blanca’
- Adult - $100

D. tinctorius
‘Alanis’
-	Juveniles - $35
‘Azureus’
- Froglets - $35
‘Matecho’
-	Froglets - $40
‘Citronella’
-	1.1.1 Adults - $225
‘Giant Orange’
-	Proven Pair - $250

D. auratus 
‘Hawaiian’ 
-	Sub Adult - $40
‘Costa Rican’
- Froglets - $25
‘Super Blue’
-	Adults - $65
‘Blue & Black’ 
-	Adults - $50
D. truncatus 
‘Blue’
-	Juvenile - $75

D. leucomelas 
‘Banded’
-	Froglets - $40

P. aurotaenia 
‘Green’
-	Juveniles - $40 

E. anthonyi 
‘Santa Isabel’
-	Sub Adults - $25

A.	trivittata
‘Green’
-	Froglets - $75

Mantella pulchra
-	Group of CB 4 Adults - $140

Agalychnis callidryas
-	Juveniles - $25 

****LIZARDS****

Abronia graminea
-	Babies - $300

Anolis allisoni 
-	Baby - $150

Lygodactylus kimhowelli
- Baby - $35


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

*Tincman Herps* will be there Vending just across from Black Jungle with The Following and more with Free samples of exciting new products!
*WHITE PLAINS< Available> 4/19*
all frogs CB unless "WC" is mentioned. "X" = quantity avail
*Oophaga Sylvatica "San Lorenzo"* 5 month old Trio, 1K
2 month old San Lorenzo Froglets X2, 300ea, or 150 off if all 5 Sanlos are Taken
*Oophaga Histrionica Bullseye Froglet*- $1250(1X)-SOLD-
*Oophaga Histrionica Red Head Froglets*- $450 Ea(3X)-SOLD-
*Oophaga Grannulifera Baru Female*- $400(1X)
*3 Baru Juvis *at $350 Ea (3X)
*Oophaga Pumilio Colon Mimitimbi large juvi/Subs*- $150Ea (2X), Lone *Male Mimitimbi *$150 (1X) 1.0.2 @ $425
*Oophaga Pumilio Colon Drago* 2.1 Prob -$270 (1X)
*Oophaga pumilio Black Jeans Froglets*- 100 Ea (3X) -SOLD-
*Oophaga Pumilio Cristobal WC Strictly* 1.2- $250 Trio (3X)
*Oophaga Pumilio Esperanza Female WC*(nice all blue) -$90(2X)
*Oophaga Pumilio Red Cemetary Basti Female* WC-$100(1X)
*Oophaga pumilio Almirante Calling male & 2 unsexed Juvis*- $250
*Oophaga Pumilio Loma Colubre Male WC*- $115 (1X)
*Dendrobates Leucomelas Large Juvis-* 35 Ea, 4 @ 130 (10X)
*Dendrobates Tinctorius Robertus F1 Trio*- $375 for 3 froglets(3X)
*Dendrobates Tinctorius Matecho Juvis *$45 Ea(8X)
*Dendrobates Tinctorius Patricia Froglets* $25 Ea(8X)
*Dendrobates Tinctorius Vanessa Froglets* $40 Ea
*Dendrobates Tinctorius Azureus Froglets* $25, [email protected] $45(2X)
*Dendrobates Auratus Super Blue*- $40 Ea, 4 @ 150(10X)
*Dendrobates Auratus Turquise-* $35 Ea, 4 for 130(10X)
*Phyllobates Terribilis Yellow Large froglets* $40 Each (2X)
*Phyllobates Terribilis Mint- Large Froglets* $45 Ea (10X)
*Adelphobates Castaneoticus Froglets*- $175 Ea (X4)
*Ranitomeya Arena Blanca UE Subs*- $75 Ea (4X)
*Ranitomeya Vanzolini Subs*- $60Ea, 3 for $170 (1X)
*Ranitomeya Varadero Large Froglets-* 3 for $140 (2X)
*Ranitomeya Standard Lamasi Prob Female- *$200 (1X) -SOLD-

*Insects*- _5% NaturalRose infused Melanogaster Cultures $8_, Starter Cultures of _Purple Isos_ $10 (at least 100 per culture!) , _Dwarf White _starters $5 at least 50 per Culture), _Booming SPRINGTAIL CULTURES_! at least 1k in each, $10 Ea while supplies last!
Will have _*20 Watt LEDS*_ (6500K & _new Mixed spectrum with Red & blue _diodes added), Folius DawnProps & 15 ft cord/Socket lamps as well, $35 for 6500K LEDs(3$ off each at 3qty), 45$ for Red & Blue Diode Version($5 off ea at qty of 3), $14 for mount kits,
_*DENDROCARE & NATUROSE SUPPLEMENTS*_ will also be on sale as a package deal, grab a 100 gram DENDROCARE & NATURALROSE bundle for $25 SHOW Special, thanks for looking, Idris- Tincman Herps


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I will be at White Plains as well and will have the following. 
I will be located in the Annex.

O. Pumilio Colon 
$125 ea 1 year old 
Villegas Line 
O Pumilio El Dorado Pair 
$220
SNDF Imports 
O Pumilio Cristobal Trio 
$300 6 months F1s
SNDF Imports 
O Pumilio Bahia Grande 
$100 6 months F1 
From a WC pair

R. Amazonica Iquitos 
$50 ea 3 months 
UE Line
R. Amazonica Arena Blanca 
$75 ea 
UE Line
Juvys 2-3 months 
R. Amazonica (French Guyana Blue Legs)
Sub-Adults 
$30 ea

R. Imitator Baja Halluaga
$45 ea 3 – 7 months 
UE line 
R. Imitator Varadero 
3 to 6 months 
$45 ea 
D. Tinctorious Azureus
5+ months
$35 ea

Giant Orange isopod cultures $8 
White isopod cultures $5 (3 for 12) 
Grey isopod cultures $6 

Booming white and pink springtail cultures $5

I will also be bringing the below

orchid bark $5 a gallon 
tree fern $5 a gallon 
ABG $6 a gallon 

Tree fern panels 
8x8 $5 ea
6x4 $3 ea


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anyone have a male citronella?


Also, is anyone interested in a month old standard lamasi....$200....only one available

Or a two month old flavovittatus....$50 only one available 

PM me if you can help.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm looking for some Galactonotus, so pm me if anybody will have those there.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll be in attendance. I'd be interested in a young single female Cristabol if someone has available. Pumilio of course.

Captive born is preferred. PM me with what you've got.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

I will be doing tank maintenance tomorrow and will be pulling quite a bit of Amazon Frogbit. If anyone here would like me to bring them down a small ZipLoc bag full please let me know? These are not frog, shrimp or fish free.

I will be there around 1PM. I should have enough for 4-5 bags. If not they will be tossed into the compost heap. This plant grows like a weed but I give it credit for helping to keep my water feature clean and algae free.

I hope someone could use some.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Perryman Dart Frogs will be vending with Dales Bearded Dragons, we will have the Frogs listed below for sale i the annex building we look forward to seeing you there. There may be a few things Iforgot to list.

Proven Pairs

Patricia
BrazilianYellow Head
Bakhuis
Oyapock
Citronella
Leucomela Trio 2.1

Sexed Pairs

Yellow Back x 2
Baded Intermedius
Vanzolinii x2
Chazuta x4
Black Water Amazonicus
iquitos Aazonicus Group of 4
Green Sirensis Trio 

froglets & Juvies

Banded Imitators x4
Vanzolinii x8
Chazuta x8
Arena Blanca x8
Benedicta x4
Tarapoto x6
Southern Variabilis x8
Highland Variabilis x4
Green Sirensis x3
Patricia x6
Matecho x5
Oyapock x8
Yellow Back x6 
2.0 Citronella young adult
0.0.3 Giant Orange young adult


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

We had a great time vending today, the crowds were awesome we met a lot of new froggers and were able to put faces to some others we have not met in person. All and all a great venue. We will definitely being doing the next one. Thanks to all of those who stopped by and will see you at the next show.


----------

